# WE ALL lift TOGETHER cover by fans for fans (project)



## Ijaron (Jan 22, 2019)

*disclaimer: this is not the finished product but a call for your participation in it*



hello everyone. my name is Norjia, while yes I wasn't as active as I used to be at this point in warframe i still have a great interest in the themes and music of it while I am not a great composer I would love to introduce you to a project I would love to do with all of you. it is a fan version and voice only cover of the song we all lift together. now what I need for this... are YOUR voices. your talent in singing is required! I have made an example on what it would sound like. KEEP in mind that I used a chorus and a reverb effect in order to simulate multiple voices and make the example, it and the whistling, in the beginning, are not perfect.



Example link: (soundcloud)

https://soundcloud.com/selfstudio/w.....a-reveal-cover



now here is what I need of you:


3 recordings (WAV ONLY and not edited)
the whistling in the beginning
the humming 

and the singing!
[optional] instrumentals!
I need to know what voice type you are so I can effectively order it (tenor, baritone, bass, etc)



here are the lyrics to the song credit goes to Keith Power for the lyrics and to steam user Steam Community :: No_Quarter for his experience in music theory in order to bring some chards to the table in case you play an instrument and want to record instrumentals instead

since the formatting for thechords does not work here here is the text file i downloaded it myself before and double checked it with a scan it not have a virus






quote of the friendly steam user who made the chords:

"pointed out chords are simple 5's because song is to retain the working man's blues kind of feeling so harmonizing should be limited a bit, tho later on they do kinda pronounce it by like using 3-rd tone as a base, like for C#m just before the bridge and in the bridge in the end (less for the first one).

I am self-taught when it comes to music theory so I may not have used proper terms but this should be enough for common understanding."

quotation end.



I WILL NOT TAKE ANY MONEY FOR THIS UNLESS IT'S A DONATION TO ME IN GENERAL!

if needed you can contact me on discord
Norjia.Qosehon
#6285

I also have telegram "@NorjiaQosehon" either post the files on your fa and notify me or send them directly to me in pm every voice and person playing an instrument gets credited properly


----------

